# Fifth Day of Thousands of No-Mandate Truckers Rolling to Ottawa, Media Blackout Total #FreedomConvoy2022



## munkle (Jan 28, 2022)

Estimated now 43 miles long on final approach to Ottawa.    Supporters in sub-zero temperatures. Elite has an iron grip on the major media or this would be headline news, long past time to bust the media monopoly.  Do not believe the smears. See; *Canada Truckers Anti-Mandate Convoy Organizer Explains Goals, #FreedomConvoy2022*

Reports are boy Fringe Trudeau on a sudden 5 day vacation.


BREAKING: German Pathology Conference Calls for Halt on COVID Vaccines, Say Autopsies Show Horrific Organ Damage, "Lead to Illness and Death" --

“We herewith present scientific evidence that calls for an immediate stop of the use of gene-based COVID-19 vaccines.” – Professor Dr. Arne Burkhardt, Professor of Pathology University of Hamburg, Dr. Walter Lang
Top Pathologists Say Autopsies Show COVID Vaccines Cause “Illness and Death,” Self Organ Attacks, Call for Halt to Shots

#FreedomConvoy2022 Demands: We will not go home until:

– Either Trudeau steps down OR

– All experimental mRNA injection mandates (“vaccines”) are lifted, for all of Canada and for all Canadians, and Canadians are free again. No mandates means: No mandatory vaccine, no vaccine passport, no discrimination, no fine regulations/programs, and no segregation.

– The trucking convoy is NOT anti vaccination. It is anti government mandates. Many of us are vaccinated. We simply believe that every Canadian should be free to choose and face no discrimination or restrictions on their freedom due to their choice.

– Truckers will NOT block emergency vehicles at any point, ever, and will even assist any person in need at any point in the convoy or protest. Safety plans are in place. Drivers have been briefed and signed documents at their respective checkpoints.

#FreedomConvoy2022

For full mission statement see official website “Memorandum of Understanding”: M.O.U. -

MORE INFORMATION: Fight for Freedom in Canada Begins, MASSIVE Trucker Protest Against Mandates! Trudeau Must Go! Fight for Freedom in Canada Begins, MASSIVE Trucker Protest Against Mandates!  Trudeau Must Go!


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## mamooth (Jan 28, 2022)

And by thousands, they mean "113". Plus 200 dingleberries in small vehicles clinging on to the convoy's butthairs.

Trump cultists always inflate their numbers by a factor of 50 -100, including the Canadian Trump cultists.

After scheduling their big rally for a day when government wasn't in session, they're claiming they made goverment run away. That's the caliber of people we're seeing here.

The reaction of almost all Canadians is "yawn".


----------



## Death-Ninja (Jan 28, 2022)

mamooth said:


> And by thousands, they mean "113". Plus 200 dingleberries in small vehicles clinging on to the convoy's butthairs.
> 
> Trump cultists always inflate their numbers by a factor of 50 -100, including the Canadian Trump cultists.
> 
> The morons couldn't even schedule it for a day when government is in session there.


Hey, Biden Boosted yet??? You need to run out and get that Biden Booster today, get two if you can pull it off, think just how safe you'll be after another Jab, or two, you'll be immune to everything, no Trump, no bio-attacks, no nothing, total radio silence, for ever and ever and ever! Oh, and remember your obedience mask, wear that sucker always, with fascist pride, even in your coffin "err" I mean your bed....


----------



## sparky (Jan 28, 2022)

Tis needs to gain legs & volume

~S~


----------



## skye (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## mamooth (Jan 28, 2022)

Death-Ninja said:


> Hey, Biden Boosted yet???


Why yes. That's why, unlike so many Trump cultists, I'm breathing.



Death-Ninja said:


> You need to run out and get that Biden Booster today,


In another 6 months, sure.

Why do you think it's such an inconvenience to get a shot every 6 months. That's an astonishingly stupid thing to claim, even for a Trump cult lackwit.

Unfortunately for you, COVID tends to make such stupidity a self-correcting thing.


----------



## mamooth (Jan 28, 2022)

Oh, you know what Canadians really don't like? Canadians who try to act like Americans. That's one reason why Canadian Trump cultists are so unpopular.


----------



## Donald H (Jan 28, 2022)

I find it quite exciting even though it's overblown by the Conservatives. I hope they got their ears on, or  whatever Canadian billies do when they drive those 37 wheelers good buddy!


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 28, 2022)

mamooth said:


> And by thousands, they mean "113". Plus 200 dingleberries in small vehicles clinging on to the convoy's butthairs.
> 
> Trump cultists always inflate their numbers by a factor of 50 -100, including the Canadian Trump cultists.
> 
> ...


Aren't you late for your booster?


----------



## Death-Ninja (Jan 28, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Why yes. That's why, unlike so many Trump cultists, I'm breathing.
> 
> 
> In another 6 months, sure.
> ...


If you tell truth, I am very pleased by your conformity, I think it most excellent you are willing to submit to jabs on command schedule, however you will need to obtain them in swifter fashion, more like every 40-90 days, else you will die of something, and "uhh" wouldn't that be sad, I am certain someone somewhere would be sad about that... And please, the mask, never ever take that badge of fascist honor from face.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 28, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Why yes. That's why, unlike so many Trump cultists, I'm breathing.
> 
> 
> In another 6 months, sure.
> ...


A shot every six months eh ? What's that doing to your body or are you even worried about that ??


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 28, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> A shot every six months eh ? What's that doing to your body or are you even worried about that ??


Of course they're not worried about it.  They got religion!  St. Fauci would NEVER put them in danger!


----------



## mamooth (Jan 28, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> A shot every six months eh ? What's that doing to your body


It's making me mostly immune to the latest strain of COVID.



beagle9 said:


> or are you even worried about that ??


Since I understand the science of mRNA vaccines, no. Almost all of the weirdass things that antivaxxers claim about the vaccines are medically impossible.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 28, 2022)

mamooth said:


> It's making me mostly immune to the latest strain of COVID.
> 
> 
> Since I understand the science of mRNA vaccines, no. Almost all of the weirdass things that antivaxxers claim about the vaccines are medically impossible.


Like we really, really believe your head has been out of your ass long enough for you to learn from "medically impossible".

Look, folks, USMB has yet another brand new epidemiological EXPERT!   It's Dr. Mamooth! Let's hear it for the newest genius on the block!


----------



## okfine (Jan 28, 2022)

munkle said:


> Estimated now 43 miles long on final approach to Ottawa.    Supporters in sub-zero temperatures. Elite has an iron grip on the major media or this would be headline news, long past time to bust the media monopoly.  Do not believe the smears. See; *Canada Truckers Anti-Mandate Convoy Organizer Explains Goals, #FreedomConvoy2022*
> 
> Reports are boy Fringe Trudeau on a sudden 5 day vacation.
> 
> ...


What a bunch of clucks.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 28, 2022)

okfine said:


> What a bunch of clucks.


Wow!  How original!

THUD.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 28, 2022)

mamooth said:


> It's making me mostly immune to the latest strain of COVID.
> 
> 
> Since I understand the science of mRNA vaccines, no. Almost all of the weirdass things that antivaxxers claim about the vaccines are medically impossible.



Just get your jabs and don't worry about what others do.

I mean you're vaccinated and safe, right? Lol


----------



## mamooth (Jan 28, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Like we really, really believe your head has been out of your ass long enough for you to learn from "medically impossible".


You're doing that belligerent ignorance thing typical of Trump cultists. Being a piss-gargling cult imbecile yourself, entirely dependent on what informatinon TheParty has chosen to trickle-down your greedy throat, you can't even imagine that other people are different.

We are not like you. You need to understand that not everyone is a cult imbecile.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 28, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Just get your jabs and don't worry about what others do.
> 
> I mean you're vaccinated and safe, right? Lol


That's what no one can figure out... Why do they worry about total stranger's getting vaxed if they are vaxed and immune ????? They should be throwing off their face diapers, and jumping for joy that they gained that immunity through the 40 vaccinations that they needed.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 28, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> That's what no one can figure out... Why do they worry about total stranger's getting vaxed if they are vaxed and immune ????? They should be throwing off their face diapers, and jumping for joy that they gained that immunity through the 40 vaccinations that they needed.



They want the control


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 28, 2022)

munkle said:


> Estimated now 43 miles long on final approach to Ottawa.    Supporters in sub-zero temperatures. Elite has an iron grip on the major media or this would be headline news, long past time to bust the media monopoly.  Do not believe the smears. See; *Canada Truckers Anti-Mandate Convoy Organizer Explains Goals, #FreedomConvoy2022*
> 
> Reports are boy Fringe Trudeau on a sudden 5 day vacation.
> 
> ...


FJT too


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 28, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> They want the control


That's all it is, not to forget the vengeance they are attempting to use against anyone that resist.


----------



## okfine (Jan 28, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Wow!  How original!
> 
> THUD.


Original, for sure. Freezing their dumb-cluck asses off.
No wonder there isn't any media coverage.
Who in their right mind wants any of that.


----------



## Death-Ninja (Jan 28, 2022)

mamooth said:


> It's making me mostly immune to the latest strain of COVID.
> 
> 
> Since I understand the science of mRNA vaccines, no. Almost all of the weirdass things that antivaxxers claim about the vaccines are medically impossible.


That is some rarefied air you breathe, because the real experts, the ones the "The Great Reset" is censoring and all but killing dead, you know guys that went to those shitty, second rate medical schools at Harvard, Oxford, Yale, and Stanford, men who patented or greatly contributed to the patents upon and around mRNA, they say you're likelihood of up and dying from a dose of covid is now  25 x greater then an equal dose in a non-jabbed individual, and importantly, their medical opinions are substantially bolstered by all data now being gathered worldwide! 

Not enough for you, above amplification doesn't even begin to encompass the equally amplified risk of death you intellectual abortions now face from blood clots resulting in heart attack/stroke, or nonfatal permanent injury(amputations, neurological disorders, ect)or all but certain emerging rare cancers, all exclusively in the jabbed! 

It took intelligence and courage to back away from the jabs/hysteria they carefully crafted around pandemic, courage in face of great pressure brought to bear by a totalitarian fascist coup which controls almost all avenues of communication, all centered around eliminating the United States, and western individualism. 

You are not on their team dumb ass, you are just one of their tools of destruction, you retards walked right into it.....


----------



## skye (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 29, 2022)

mamooth said:


> You're doing that belligerent ignorance thing typical of Trump cultists. Being a piss-gargling cult imbecile yourself, entirely dependent on what informatinon TheParty has chosen to trickle-down your greedy throat, you can't even imagine that other people are different.
> 
> We are not like you. You need to understand that not everyone is a cult imbecile.


Wow.  Nice try.  

But isn't there a creative writing forum around here where your cartoonish drivel would be more appropriate?


----------



## petro (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## petro (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## mamooth (Jan 29, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> That's all it is, not to forget the vengeance they are attempting to use against anyone that resist.


Cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo.

(Yep, that one got eight cuckoos)

You Trump cult sore-losers live to proclaim how you're all the ultimate victims. You clearly get a sick pervy thrill from making up such fantasies.

As someone should have told you before, that's not normal, and it's not okay. But since you've retreated from normal society and isolated yourselves in cult SafeSpaces, there aren't any normal people areound you to tell you you're acting like a loon. That means it gets left up to me to stage the interventions.


----------



## mamooth (Jan 29, 2022)

Death-Ninja said:


> That is some rarefied air you breathe, because the real experts, the ones the "The Great Reset"


Tell us you're a white supremacist without saying outright that you're a white supremacist.

Accomplish that by babbling about "The Great Reset".


----------



## otto105 (Jan 29, 2022)

munkle said:


> Estimated now 43 miles long on final approach to Ottawa.    Supporters in sub-zero temperatures. Elite has an iron grip on the major media or this would be headline news, long past time to bust the media monopoly.  Do not believe the smears. See; *Canada Truckers Anti-Mandate Convoy Organizer Explains Goals, #FreedomConvoy2022*
> 
> Reports are boy Fringe Trudeau on a sudden 5 day vacation.
> 
> ...


The government should take their licenses to drive until they comply with the job requirements.


----------



## otto105 (Jan 29, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> That's what no one can figure out... Why do they worry about total stranger's getting vaxed if they are vaxed and immune ????? They should be throwing off their face diapers, and jumping for joy that they gained that immunity through the 40 vaccinations that they needed.


Natural immunity doesn't last as long as vaccine immunity.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 29, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo.
> 
> (Yep, that one got eight cuckoos)
> 
> ...


You'd be a bit more credible if you would proofread your posts.

Oh, on second thought, maybe you just don't actually know how to spell.  I thought this was a forum for adults, and I learned to spell all those words by the time I was about eight years old.


 I guess ignorance can be a choice.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> The government should take their licenses to drive until they comply with the job requirements.


No, you're not the boss of the world and that's not going to happen, no matter how much you want it.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Natural immunity doesn't last as long as vaccine immunity.


LIAR ^^^^^


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 29, 2022)

petro said:


> View attachment 594236View attachment 594237View attachment 594238


It's so much fun to hear the little piglets SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAL!   They're completely brain-fried with fear!

Thanks for the photos!


----------



## otto105 (Jan 29, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> You'd be a bit more credible if you would proofread your posts.
> 
> Oh, on second thought, maybe you just don't actually know how to spell.  I thought this was a forum for adults, and I learned to spell all those words by the time I was about eight years old.
> 
> ...


We all know that's not true.

Don't Look Up!

Darwin's coming.


----------



## otto105 (Jan 29, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> LIAR ^^^^^


Go ahead. Knock yerself out.

Coronavirus Disease 2019


Enjoy


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Go ahead. Knock yerself out.
> 
> Coronavirus Disease 2019
> 
> ...


Five of you regularly posting vax zombies have fallen off the USMB radar since November.  Guess who.


----------



## otto105 (Jan 29, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Five of you regularly posting vax zombies have fallen off the USMB radar since November.  Guess who.


Did you read the article Adolf?


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 29, 2022)

mamooth said:


> And by thousands, they mean "113". Plus 200 dingleberries in small vehicles clinging on to the convoy's butthairs.
> 
> Trump cultists always inflate their numbers by a factor of 50 -100, including the Canadian Trump cultists.
> 
> ...


So now you are speaking for "almost all Canadians"? Based on what? A typicial Leftist shill mocking a grass roots uprising against oppressive Leftist government.


----------



## otto105 (Jan 29, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> So now you are speaking for "almost all Canadians"? Based on what? A typicial Leftist shill mocking a grass roots uprising against oppressive Leftist government.


Somalia has the size government conservatives love.


----------



## mamooth (Jan 29, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Sppressive Leftist government.


AHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA

You are such a precious little victim.


----------



## otto105 (Jan 29, 2022)

mamooth said:


> AHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
> 
> You are such a precious little victim.


A precious little white snowflake.


----------



## mamooth (Jan 29, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> You'd be a bit more credible if you would proofread your posts.


Cool, you found a typo! Everyone is so impressed.

And it made you so happy, because it gave you an excuse to cry and deflect.

It's really for the best that you've stopped even pretending you can debate any liberal. It's not as if your charade ever fooled anyone. Just keep doing what you do best now, and let those sore-loser tears flow freely.


----------



## mamooth (Jan 29, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Five of you regularly posting vax zombies have fallen off the USMB radar since November.  Guess who.


Go on, tell us. I think we'd all like to know who you've been stalking.

If I looked, I'm sure I could find a bunch of conservatives who stopped posting. But not being a moron, I'm not going to declare they must have died of COVID.


----------



## Oldestyle (Jan 29, 2022)

mamooth said:


> You're doing that belligerent ignorance thing typical of Trump cultists. Being a piss-gargling cult imbecile yourself, entirely dependent on what informatinon TheParty has chosen to trickle-down your greedy throat, you can't even imagine that other people are different.
> 
> We are not like you. You need to understand that not everyone is a cult imbecile.


It hasn't dawned on you yet, Mamooth that you're already in a "cult"!  Anthony Fauci is your High Priest...the mask and the jab are your holy sacrament.  You're not really any different than Scientology.  You have your beliefs...what you've been told by Saint Fauci...and anyone who disagrees with those beliefs has to be evil!  Anyone who questions Saint Fauci...must be shouted down!


----------



## bodecea (Jan 29, 2022)

munkle said:


> Estimated now 43 miles long on final approach to Ottawa.    Supporters in sub-zero temperatures. Elite has an iron grip on the major media or this would be headline news, long past time to bust the media monopoly.  Do not believe the smears. See; *Canada Truckers Anti-Mandate Convoy Organizer Explains Goals, #FreedomConvoy2022*
> 
> Reports are boy Fringe Trudeau on a sudden 5 day vacation.
> 
> ...


Looks like cars to me.


----------



## Flash (Jan 29, 2022)

mamooth said:


> And by thousands, they mean "113". Plus 200 dingleberries in small vehicles clinging on to the convoy's butthairs.
> 
> Trump cultists always inflate their numbers by a factor of 50 -100, including the Canadian Trump cultists.
> 
> ...


Just shut the fuck up Moon Bat.

Go hide under your bed with your stupid mask on so you won't get the goddamn virus.


----------



## mamooth (Jan 29, 2022)

Flash said:


> Just shut the fuck up Moon Bat.


Oooh, look. Someone's very upset because the world is laughing at his little truck convoy.

I didn't make you sore-loser kooks faceplant. You do that all by yourselves, so don't cry at me.

Now, we're really hoping your convoy comes to the USA, so we can keep laughing. Can you help make that happen?


----------



## mamooth (Jan 29, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> It hasn't dawned on you yet, Mamooth that you're already in a "cult"!  Anthony Fauci is your High Priest...



You just don't seem to get it. We are not like you. We don't do the messiah-worship thing.

Nowhere ever has any liberal actually said "Golly, Dr. Fauci said it, so I must obey". That only happens in your lunatic imagination.

And why do you imagine the world works that way? Because it's how you think. You blindly follow cult leaders and care nothing about actual facts, so you assume that's how everyone else must live as well. It's not. We are not like you.

We don't care abourt Dr. Fauci. We care about the facts. If Dr. Fauci started spouting crap that contradicted the facts, we'd instantly say so.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 29, 2022)

mamooth said:


> You just don't seem to get it. We are not like you. *We don't do the messiah-worship thing.*
> 
> Nowhere ever has any liberal actually said "Golly, Dr. Fauci said it, so I must obey". That only happens in your lunatic imagination.
> 
> ...


That is the funniest thing I've heard in months.  Thank you for the priceless entertainment.


----------



## mamooth (Jan 29, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Looks like cars to me.


It must be nice to live off of welfare. Who else could take weeks off to drive around Canada?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 29, 2022)

mamooth said:


> *Oooh, look. Someone's very upset because the world is laughing at his little truck convoy.*
> 
> I didn't make you sore-loser kooks faceplant. You do that all by yourselves, so don't cry at me.
> 
> Now, we're really hoping your convoy comes to the USA, so we can keep laughing. Can you help make that happen?


The irony is going to be so delicious!  I have some lovely spices and exotic Cyprus flake salt to season those words for you when it's time to eat them.

If the booster doesn't get you first.


----------



## mamooth (Jan 29, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> That is the funniest thing I've heard in months.


I'm surprised you pulled your lips off of Putin's rectum long enough to type that.

I'm sure that's always a problem for you, deciding which of your masters' keisters to smooch at any given moment. You'll have to work it out somehow.

Now, how do your masters say to respond to that? Run and check. You wouldn't want to go off-script. You know your masters hate that.


----------



## Flash (Jan 29, 2022)

Hopefully this massive opposition to the oppressive Left Wing government is the start of a movement to take back the country from the Left shit that fucks up everything they touch.


----------



## Oldestyle (Jan 29, 2022)

mamooth said:


> You just don't seem to get it. We are not like you. We don't do the messiah-worship thing.
> 
> Nowhere ever has any liberal actually said "Golly, Dr. Fauci said it, so I must obey". That only happens in your lunatic imagination.
> 
> ...


LOL...seriously?  You're so brainwashed you don't even realize that Fauci has flip flopped on so many Covid related things that it borders on FARCE!  You care about facts?  Right....  (eye roll)


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 29, 2022)

mamooth said:


> I'm surprised you pulled your lips off of Putin's rectum long enough to type that.
> 
> I'm sure that's always a problem for you, deciding which of your masters' keisters to smooch at any given moment. You'll have to work it out somehow.
> 
> Now, how do your masters say to respond to that? Run and check. You wouldn't want to go off-script. You know your masters hate that.


You'll be begging for that p*HARM*a when the TDS gets you so fucked up that you'd almost rather that the COVID had got you.


----------



## mamooth (Jan 29, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> LOL...seriously?  You're so brainwashed you don't even realize that Fauci has flip flopped on so many Covid related things that it borders on FARCE!  You care about facts?  Right....  (eye roll)


I get it. Being a cult imbecile, you fell for every "FAUCI LIED!" scam.

Again, we are not like you. We know the facts, so we know you're lying. You can't gaslight well-informed and intelligent people. You can only gaslight your fellow cult imbeciles.

And you do realize that your "FAUCIFAUCIFAUCI" shrieking marks you as a hardcore cultist, right? You don't see any of the normal people doing that. Only your side does it. That's because cults have to have enemies to demonize. The cultists have to be kept hysterical with hatred. If they're allowed to calm down and think, they'll figure out that the cult is scamming them.

Now, how does the cult tell you to respond to that?


----------



## mamooth (Jan 29, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> You'll be begging for that p*HARM*a when the TDS gets you so fucked up that you'd almost rather that the COVID had got you.


Are you drunk?

Just asking. It seems to be the logical explanation.


----------



## Oldestyle (Jan 29, 2022)

Fauci is a "virus groupie".  He was one of the idiots that thought it would be really cool if we took regular viruses and genetically altered them so they could be studied.  This whole Covid pandemic is the result and yet you STILL worship at the temple of Fauci!

That makes YOU the imbecile!


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 29, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Are you drunk?
> 
> Just asking. It seems to be the logical explanation.


I realize that life is getting a little scary for you vax zombies, now that the real numbers of vax deaths are becoming evident.  I guess you're looking forward to meeting your Saint Fauci in Hell, eh?  The pinnacle for you cultists.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 29, 2022)

mamooth said:


> I get it. Being a cult imbecile, you fell for every "FAUCI LIED!" scam.
> 
> Again, we are not like you. We know the facts, so we know you're lying. You can't gaslight well-informed and intelligent people. You can only gaslight your fellow cult imbeciles.
> 
> ...


Keep getting the kill shots.  We're looking for your name to fall off the radar.


----------



## mamooth (Jan 29, 2022)

There's really no point in debating antivaxxers. You can't fix crazy. COVID says "FAFO", they say "challenge accepted". It so often doesn't end well.

We tried to save them, they spit in our faces and threatened to kill us. We moved on.

No great loss.

(That's a Steven King quote from "The Stand". I could also go with Vonnegut and use "So it goes.")


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jan 29, 2022)

mamooth said:


> And by thousands, they mean "113". Plus 200 dingleberries in small vehicles clinging on to the convoy's butthairs.
> 
> Trump cultists always inflate their numbers by a factor of 50 -100, including the Canadian Trump cultists.
> 
> ...




Typical Mamooth lie which as usual doesn't make case to support his claim.

Meanwhile several uncensored posts on this can be read here:

Canadian Truckers for Freedom growing fast — 11 convoys, $5m, one convoy said to be 70km long​
Facebook shuts down a growing member base of 545,000 and other social media elsewhere. It is clear censorship is growing and getting worse trying to shut down freedom of assembly and protest.

Go fund me has frozen the account that was at least $7.5 million in support of the convoy which will hopefully open eyes to what imbecilic governments like Canada does to people.

Another way to shut down your freedom to protest which is what leftists always wants to happen because they are weak piles of shit who ignores thousands of years of failed authoritarian government experiments that always causes a lot of pain the people who were uses as slaves, serfs and similar.

And,
Freedom Convoy 2022: thousands of trucks take to Canada’s highways against Mandatory Vax​
and,

[WATCH] Russell Brand Calls Out Fake News Media for Convoy Protest Blackout, Goes Viral​
Pajammas media alive and well.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 29, 2022)

mamooth said:


> There's really no point in debating antivaxxers. You can't fix crazy. COVID says "FAFO", they say "challenge accepted". It so often doesn't end well.
> 
> We tried to save them, they spit in our faces and threatened to kill us. We moved on.
> 
> ...


It's okay.  We understand you're scared.


----------



## otto105 (Jan 29, 2022)

Flash said:


> Just shut the fuck up Moon Bat.
> 
> Go hide under your bed with your stupid mask on so you won't get the goddamn virus.


Darwin on line 2 for you.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Darwin on line 2 for you.


Wow!  You're so clever, you should write books!


----------



## otto105 (Jan 29, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Wow!  You're so clever, you should write books!


Would clever include putting a Hitler mustache on president Biden?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Would clever include putting a Hitler mustache on president Biden?


Does it offend you?

I guess otto105  is hiding.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Natural immunity doesn't last as long as vaccine immunity.




Lol, these injections last about six months. The natural immunity I got from chicken pox is still chugging along just fine after 35 years.


----------



## otto105 (Jan 29, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Does it offend you?
> 
> I guess otto105  is hiding.


Hilarious

It’s standard boring same old conservative BS from someone who apparently thinks it’s new and funny.


----------



## otto105 (Jan 29, 2022)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Lol, these injections last about six months. The natural immunity I got from chicken pox is still chugging along just fine after 35 years.


Why the comparison to the chicken pox? Is that relevant to COVID? Also, with the pox vaccine it was effectively wiped out in America.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Hilarious
> 
> It’s standard boring same old conservative BS from someone who apparently thinks it’s new and funny.


Does it offend you?  You can't answer a simple question.  Not surprised.


----------



## lantern2814 (Jan 29, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Oh, you know what Canadians really don't like? Canadians who try to act like Americans. That's one reason why Canadian Trump cultists are so unpopular.


You obviously don’t watch anything except pedo run CNN. Or you would know it takes quite a bit to make Canadians upset. The little dictator wannabe has done exactly that. Trump has nothing to do with Canada. You know who does? Limp wrist Trudeau. He’s unpopular.


----------



## lantern2814 (Jan 29, 2022)

mamooth said:


> You're doing that belligerent ignorance thing typical of Trump cultists. Being a piss-gargling cult imbecile yourself, entirely dependent on what informatinon TheParty has chosen to trickle-down your greedy throat, you can't even imagine that other people are different.
> 
> We are not like you. You need to understand that not everyone is a cult imbecile.


Thins ^^^^ from a Fauci cult member who claimed the jab makes you all but immune to Covid. Seems you’re the one gargling piss just like your cult leader Fauci said to.


----------



## lantern2814 (Jan 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> We all know that's not true.
> 
> Don't Look Up!
> 
> Darwin's coming.


Medical experts have said natural immunity is better than your jab. Darwin is coming. But for lemmings like you, not free thinking people.


----------



## lantern2814 (Jan 29, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Oooh, look. Someone's very upset because the world is laughing at his little truck convoy.
> 
> I didn't make you sore-loser kooks faceplant. You do that all by yourselves, so don't cry at me.
> 
> Now, we're really hoping your convoy comes to the USA, so we can keep laughing. Can you help make that happen?


No, we’re laughing at cultists like you who obediently take your jab whenever you’re told without questioning anything. Your desperate attempt to deflect and deny reality is all on you, so quit crying. Remain ignorant.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 29, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo.
> 
> (Yep, that one got eight cuckoos)
> 
> ...


This coming from a leftist y'all... I rest my case.


----------



## skye (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## lantern2814 (Jan 29, 2022)

mamooth said:


> I'm surprised you pulled your lips off of Putin's rectum long enough to type that.
> 
> I'm sure that's always a problem for you, deciding which of your masters' keisters to smooch at any given moment. You'll have to work it out somehow.
> 
> Now, how do your masters say to respond to that? Run and check. You wouldn't want to go off-script. You know your masters hate that.


Yet you removed your lips from Trudeau’s anus long enough to post this drivel. Unlike you, some people are able to think for themselves. Not just change their story hour by hour depending on what your God Fauci says today. Which will change tomorrow. And again the day after that. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 29, 2022)

skye said:


> View attachment 594420


That made me laugh so loud it woke up my almost deaf old dog!


----------



## boedicca (Jan 29, 2022)

mamooth said:


> And by thousands, they mean "113". Plus 200 dingleberries in small vehicles clinging on to the convoy's butthairs.
> 
> Trump cultists always inflate their numbers by a factor of 50 -100, including the Canadian Trump cultists.
> 
> ...




^^^ Poor widdle woo woo never learned how to count ^^^


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 29, 2022)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Lol, these injections last about six months. The natural immunity I got from chicken pox is still chugging along just fine after 35 years.


Fact... I was in a house full of family members with the chicken pox as a kid, and I never got it, and when my own children got it, well I never got it then either. Sometimes people have a natural immunity to such things, and that's why hundred's of thousands upon thousand's never got the flu shot every year, and they were just fine without it. Then I know people who got the flu shot because the military forced it on them, and they got sick after taking the shot almost every time. When they got out they wouldn't take the flu shot anymore.

Makes one wonder though, what did Fauci and them know about this virus, otherwise that made it so lethal and transmissible ?? Did they somehow know this virus, and it's origins before, and did they know the tell tell signs of it immediately afterwards (post Wuhan) ???

Such things need to be investigated big time if any of the above are suspected.


----------



## otto105 (Jan 29, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Does it offend you?  You can't answer a simple question.  Not surprised.


Why would it offend me or anyone?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Why would it offend me or anyone?


Can't answer the question.  Fail.


----------



## otto105 (Jan 29, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Fact... I was in a house full of family members with the chicken pox as a kid, and I never got it, and when my own children got it, well I never got it then either. Sometimes people have a natural immunity to such things, and that's why hundred's of thousands upon thousand's never got the flu shot every year, and they were just fine without it. Then I know people who got the flu shot because the military forced it on them, and they got sick after taking the shot almost every time. When they got out they wouldn't take the flu shot anymore.
> 
> Makes one wonder though, what did Fauci and them know about this virus, otherwise that made it so lethal and transmissible ?? Did they somehow know this virus, and it's origins before, and did they know the tell tell signs of it immediately afterwards (post Wuhan) ???
> 
> Such things need to be investigated big time if any of the above are suspected.


No, your stupid conspiracy bullshit doesn’t need to be investigated anymore.

I bet that you think polio was just going to disappear before the dude Salk came a long, right.


----------



## otto105 (Jan 29, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Can't answer the question.  Fail.


Again, why do you think that it has the power to offend? Do Hitler comparisons to the former 1-term president offend you?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Again, why do you think that it has the power to offend? Do Hitler comparisons to the former 1-term president offend you?


You have no answer.  Not surprising.


----------



## otto105 (Jan 29, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> You have no answer.  Not surprising.


I’m sure your avatar played to big yuks on parler. Here it just shows how lame you are.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> I’m sure your avatar played to big yuks on parler. Here it just shows how lame you are.


You can't answer a simple question.

And very classy, resorting to insults when you can't hold up any part of a conversation.


----------



## otto105 (Jan 29, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> You can't answer a simple question.
> 
> And very classy, resorting to insults.


That wasn’t an insult, just an observation.

Did you know that hitler’s NAZI party never killed any Jewish person. They just went on a long vacation.


----------



## mamooth (Jan 29, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> You can't answer a simple question.
> 
> And very classy, resorting to insults when you can't hold up any part of a conversation.


You poor thing.

You really do have no life apart from this board.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> I’m sure your avatar played to big yuks on parler. Here it just shows how lame you are.


Hey Hang on Sloopy , check out this score!


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> That wasn’t an insult, just an observation.
> 
> Did you know that hitler’s NAZI party never killed any Jewish person. They just went on a long vacation.


All I need to know about you is that you can't answer a simple question.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 29, 2022)

mamooth said:


> You poor thing.
> 
> You really do have no life apart from this board.


Looking in that mirror.  I like someone who can project like that with a straight face.


----------



## Donald H (Jan 29, 2022)

It's a dead issue and a protest with no direction. The US has already mandated they be vaccinated to enter the country.

Now they're roaming around waving Canadian flags and wondering when somebody will tell them what freedom has gone missing?

Maybe tonight under the cover of darkness, the trouble makers will come out and tell them what they need to protest? 

Not much chance of any of the truckers getting out their guns though. Not in Canada!


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 29, 2022)

Donald H said:


> It's a dead issue and a protest with no direction. The US has already mandated they be vaccinated to enter the country.
> 
> Now they're roaming around waving Canadian flags and wondering when somebody will tell them what freedom has gone missing?
> 
> ...


Quack.


----------



## otto105 (Jan 29, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> All I need to know about you is that you can't answer a simple question.


Already answered it, but you being you are too stupid to see it.


----------



## otto105 (Jan 29, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> All I need to know about you is that you can't answer a simple question.


I answered the question simpleton.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Already answered it, but you being you are too stupid to see it.


You can't answer a simple question.  Does my avatar offend you?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> I answered the question simpleton.


Does my avatar offend you?

Does my avatar offend you otto105 ?

Just a simple one-word answer.


----------



## otto105 (Jan 29, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> You can't answer a simple question.  Does my avatar offend you?


Your avatar is played out, just like your sense of success.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Your avatar is played out, just like your sense of success.


Does my avatar offend you?

If you can't answer that question, I'm going to assume you need to go back to either remedial reading or ESL classes.  People have been telling me this about you, but I gave you the benefit of the doubt.  Guess I'll have to rethink that.


----------



## otto105 (Jan 29, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Does my avatar offend you?
> 
> If you can't answer that question, I'm going to assume you need to go back to either remedial reading or ESL classes.  People have been telling me this about you, but I gave you the benefit of the doubt.  Guess I'll have to rethink that.


You really are so proud of yourself over the avatar. 

You must linger over the toilet when you crap too.


Good for you.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> You really are so proud of yourself over the avatar.
> 
> You must linger over the toilet when you crap too.
> 
> ...


Okay.  You won't answer me.  Now you're stalking me and will be treated accordingly.


----------



## otto105 (Jan 29, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Okay.  You won't answer me.  Now you're stalking me and will be treated accordingly.


WTF are you bitching about now?


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 29, 2022)

mamooth said:


> AHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
> 
> You are such a precious little victim.


Thanks and you are still a Dem party shill.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Somalia has the size government conservatives love.


Another weak attempt at distraction.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> You really are so proud of yourself over the avatar.
> 
> You must linger over the toilet when you crap too.
> 
> ...


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> No, your stupid conspiracy bullshit doesn’t need to be investigated anymore.
> 
> I bet that you think polio was just going to disappear before the dude Salk came a long, right.


Can you talk in a decent or serious manor ? No because you are a radical trying to hold on to what you and your radical cohort's have since built with your crazy talk in this country. Gotta keep it up now or you all will be revealed as to the anti-American bull crap artist that you all are.

Holding something together with bull crap is like the little pig that built is house out of straw. It won't hold up but for so long.


----------



## otto105 (Jan 29, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Can you talk in a decent or serious manor ? No because you are a radical trying to hold on to what you and your radical cohort's have since built with your crazy talk in this country. Gotta keep it up now or you all will be revealed as to the anti-American bull crap artist that you all are.
> 
> Holding something together with bull crap is like the little pig that built is house out of straw. It won't hold up but for so long.


Stop the Stop the Steal.

By asking for proof.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 30, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Stop the Stop the Steal.
> 
> By asking for proof.


You mean the proof that was rejected by the never Trumper's and the deep state actor's for the new world Democrat order to come into play ??


----------



## AMart (Jan 30, 2022)

Cuck boy has left the country lol.

Justin Trudeau and his family flee the Canadian capital for a secret location amid security concerns as 50,000 anti-vaccine mandate 'Freedom Convoy' truckers march days after being dismissed as a 'small fringe minority'​








						Canada's 'Freedom Convoy' march in front of Parliament Hill
					

Justin Trudeau and his family have fled their home in Ottawa for a secret location amid security concern as Canada's 'Freedom Convoy' packed Parliament Hill in Ottawa.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## AMart (Jan 30, 2022)

lol


----------



## Oldestyle (Jan 30, 2022)

mamooth said:


> There's really no point in debating antivaxxers. You can't fix crazy. COVID says "FAFO", they say "challenge accepted". It so often doesn't end well.
> 
> We tried to save them, they spit in our faces and threatened to kill us. We moved on.
> 
> ...


You do realize that in The Stand the virus that wipes out most of the world is one that clueless scientists (like Fauci) created in a lab and then couldn't control?

"Crazy" is that you still support a piece of shit like Fauci!  He should be explaining to the world why he thought altering viruses to make them stronger was a good idea!


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 30, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> You do realize that in The Stand the virus that wipes out most of the world is one that clueless scientists (like Fauci) created in a lab and then couldn't control?
> 
> "Crazy" is that you still support a piece of shit like Fauci!  He should be explaining to the world why he thought altering viruses to make them stronger was a good idea!


Or making them jump to humans in order to study their effects on them was a good idea ????? Isn't that what the "gain of function" was all about ? Otherwise the virus wasn't made more lethal because it was already lethal in bats, but it became lethal in humans once it was transmissible to them.


----------



## Oldestyle (Jan 30, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Or making them jump to humans in order to study their effects on them was a good idea ????? Isn't that what the "gain of function" was all about ? Otherwise the virus wasn't made more lethal because it was already lethal in bats, but it became lethal in humans once it was transmissible to them.


That was a great idea according to Fauci.  Like I said...he's a "virus groupie"!  So why are we listening to the guy who was a major player in the group of idiots who burdened the world with this killer pandemic?  Does that make any sense at all?


----------



## munkle (Jan 30, 2022)

From this weekend!


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 31, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> That was a great idea according to Fauci.  Like I said...he's a "virus groupie"!  So why are we listening to the guy who was a major player in the group of idiots who burdened the world with this killer pandemic?  Does that make any sense at all?


Nope.


----------



## mamooth (Jan 31, 2022)

Meanwhile, the "truckers" in Ottawa have been dancing on the Grave of the Unknown Soldier (yes, the Canadians have one too), pissing on the National War Memorial, going thug on a soup kitchen to grab food, and desecrating the Terry Fox statue.

So, most of Canada thinks they're awful people.

They're threatening to camp out and keep going. Everyone is saying "Good luck. This is Canada, and it's winter." They've had to keep the truckers from trying to heat their tents with vehicle exhaust.


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 31, 2022)

.

*People Exercising Their Rights Today.*


















I have been saying it for a while ...
No need to worry about a bunch of hillbillies running around with AR-15's ...
Piss of the truckers enough and you may go hungry in short order.

Some of that stuff doesn't deliver itself ...
And I don't like government cheese.

.​


----------



## otto105 (Jan 31, 2022)

munkle said:


> Estimated now 43 miles long on final approach to Ottawa.    Supporters in sub-zero temperatures. Elite has an iron grip on the major media or this would be headline news, long past time to bust the media monopoly.  Do not believe the smears. See; *Canada Truckers Anti-Mandate Convoy Organizer Explains Goals, #FreedomConvoy2022*
> 
> Reports are boy Fringe Trudeau on a sudden 5 day vacation.
> 
> ...


Wow, now there trying to steal food from the homeless and blocking streets.

Run dem fuckers over like they would in Florida.


----------



## theHawk (Feb 1, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Oooh, look. Someone's very upset because the world is laughing at his little truck convoy.


Really?  Seems to me like a lot of people are crying about it:


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 1, 2022)

great speech trump gives in support of the truckers.


----------



## petro (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## petro (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## petro (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## mamooth (Feb 2, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> great speech trump gives in support of the truckers.


Do you also have a TrumpCave?

Do you understand how that's not normal?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Feb 3, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Natural immunity doesn't last as long as vaccine immunity.


SAY WHAT?   

natural immunity lasts far longer and possibly a life time while the faux vaccines if they work only last weeks.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Feb 3, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Meanwhile, the "truckers" in Ottawa have been dancing on the Grave of the Unknown Soldier (yes, the Canadians have one too), pissing on the National War Memorial, going thug on a soup kitchen to grab food, and desecrating the Terry Fox statue.
> 
> So, most of Canada thinks they're awful people.
> 
> They're threatening to camp out and keep going. Everyone is saying "Good luck. This is Canada, and it's winter." They've had to keep the truckers from trying to heat their tents with vehicle exhaust.


Funny sweetheart, but it looks like the non Truckers are supporting the Truckers.  Wanna try again?


----------



## otto105 (Feb 3, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> SAY WHAT?
> 
> natural immunity lasts far longer and possibly a life time while the faux vaccines if they work only last weeks.


Show your proof that natural immunity to COVID lasts a lifetime.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Feb 4, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Show your proof that natural immunity to COVID lasts a lifetime.


Otto do you have reading comprehension problems?

Covid is new--so no proof that natural immunity lasts a lifetime other than natural immunity has already proven to last longer than the faux vaccines and the HISTORY of other VIRUS's hence why I put in black and white for the most the ignorant among us, OTTO, the POSSBILITY in my post.


----------



## Flash (Feb 4, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Meanwhile, the "truckers" in Ottawa have been dancing on the Grave of the Unknown Soldier (yes, the Canadians have one too), pissing on the National War Memorial, going thug on a soup kitchen to grab food, and desecrating the Terry Fox statue.
> 
> So, most of Canada thinks they're awful people.
> 
> They're threatening to camp out and keep going. Everyone is saying "Good luck. This is Canada, and it's winter." They've had to keep the truckers from trying to heat their tents with vehicle exhaust.


No they are not Moon Bat.  You are confused once again.

That soldier(s) died so that Canadians can be free to protest oppressive government policies and they were using that as a symbol of freedom.

Stop with your mindless Left Wing hate.  It just makes you look like an asshole.  The truckers are doing the right thing.


----------



## AMart (Feb 4, 2022)

Ottawa police went full commie on Twitter today if someone wants to post their manifesto have at it.


----------



## Flash (Feb 4, 2022)

Amazing how these stupid Moon Bats hate it when the citizens show solidarity against government oppression.  They are doing it in a peaceful manner.  Unlike our filthy ass Negro thugs that spent six months burning, rioting, looting, murdering and destroying in over 200 American cities.


----------



## otto105 (Feb 4, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> Otto do you have reading comprehension problems?
> 
> Covid is new--so no proof that natural immunity lasts a lifetime other than natural immunity has already proven to last longer than the faux vaccines and the HISTORY of other VIRUS's hence why I put in black and white for the most the ignorant among us, OTTO, the POSSBILITY in my post.


Not according to the CDC. Natural immunity is lasting about 90 days, where vaccine is 6 months.

So, what do you base your opinion on?


----------



## AMart (Feb 4, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Not according to the CDC. Natural immunity is lasting about 90 days, where vaccine is 6 months.
> 
> So, what do you base your opinion on?


Natural immunity is longer than that, 
multiple studies.


----------



## otto105 (Feb 4, 2022)

AMart said:


> Natural immunity is longer than that,
> multiple studies.


Then post them.


----------



## otto105 (Feb 4, 2022)

AMart said:


> Natural immunity is longer than that,
> multiple studies.


Natural immunity vs. vaccine-induced immunity to COVID-19


----------



## Flash (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Flash (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## otto105 (Feb 4, 2022)

Flash said:


> View attachment 596951


Sure, sure how is the protest going?

Won anything yet?


----------



## Flash (Feb 4, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Sure, sure how is the protest going?
> 
> Won anything yet?


We all know that the Communists will never give in to the will of the people.

However, Canada is still a Democracy and the Commie bastards that are oppressing the people with those Liberty robbing mandates can be voted out of office.

Just like we Americans will vote out many of the filthy ass Democrats from the House and Senate in the midterms.


----------



## otto105 (Feb 4, 2022)

Flash said:


> We all know that the Communists will never give in to the will of the people.
> 
> However, Canada is still a Democracy and the Commie bastards that are oppressing the people with those Liberty robbing mandates can be voted out of office.
> 
> Just like we Americans will vote out many of the filthy ass Democrats from the House and Senate in the midterms.


I checking on the communism thing. Which communist country requires mandatory vaccinations?

BTW my advice would be to stop spiking the football like you've scored a touchdown when you're still on your own 15 yard line.


----------



## Flash (Feb 4, 2022)

otto105 said:


> I checking on the communism thing. Which communist country requires mandatory vaccinations?
> 
> BTW my advice would be to stop spiking the football like you've scored a touchdown when you're still on your own 15 yard line.


Justin Trudeau is about as Commie as they come.

If the Canadians don't kick the filthy Libtards out of office that are doing this to them then they deserve what they get.


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 4, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Show your proof that natural immunity to COVID lasts a lifetime.


Show your proof on how long vaccine immunity last. Booster much ?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Feb 4, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Not according to the CDC. Natural immunity is lasting about 90 days, where vaccine is 6 months.
> 
> So, what do you base your opinion on?


Well I have had COVID------in DEC 2020/Jan 2021.................and was reexposed HEAVILY what Oct or NOv 2021---guess what I didnt get again.  

CDC LIES their ass off and has been snagged repeatedly...if the CDC is claiming just 90 days for natural immunity, they are LYING.  If you are lying about the CDC lying, then you are the liar.


----------



## otto105 (Feb 4, 2022)

Flash said:


> Justin Trudeau is about as Commie as they come.
> 
> If the Canadians don't kick the filthy Libtards out of office that are doing this to them then they deserve what they get.


Commie here, commie there commie everywhere.

You fuckups are nothing but lame entertainment.


----------



## mamooth (Feb 5, 2022)

The interesting thing is that they really think they can stage a coup by ... honking horns.

Removing a government by force is a coup, and that is what they're trying to do. It's just a very lame coup attempt.

Remember in 2013 when American truckers said they'd shut down DC to force the black president out of office? Not many do, because it was also totally lame. Hopefully they'll try for a repeat. Most Republicans aren't backing such a stunt now, because they know how awful it would make them look.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 5, 2022)

Reme


mamooth said:


> The interesting thing is that they really think they can stage a coup by ... honking horns.
> 
> Removing a government by force is a coup, and that is what they're trying to do. It's just a very lame coup attempt.
> 
> Remember in 2013 when American truckers said they'd shut down DC to force the black president out of office? Not many do, because it was also totally lame. Hopefully they'll try for a repeat. Most Republicans aren't backing such a stunt now, because they know how awful it would make them look.


Remember when Burn Loot and Murder trashed 200 cities.  Murdered police.  Burned businesses to the ground.  Now you whine about Honking.  Pretty Pathetic.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Esdraelon (Feb 6, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> You mean the proof that was rejected by the never Trumper's and the deep state actor's for the new world Democrat order to come into play ??


They overlook that whole, rejection of all evidence and claims that it was all revied by courts and dismissed.  They know better.  The last proof I needed was their ongoing, fight against ANY EVIDENCE being subpoenaed or demanded from state legislatures.  Every time, they have forced the requests into court, running out some clock so the public will "move on".  If they try that again in '22 or '24, all hell is going to begin.


----------



## Esdraelon (Feb 6, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> View attachment 597608


IOW, totally destroy the livelihood of protesters YOU disagree with while giving a pass to people who actually burn, loot, and murder.  Yeah, no surprises there.  You might want to give a thought to what happens when your government Schutzstaffel ruins the WRONG person and leaves them with nothing left to lose.  The game changes DRAMATICALLY, at that point.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 6, 2022)

ESDRAELON said:


> IOW, totally destroy the livelihood of protesters YOU disagree with while giving a pass to people who actually burn, loot, and murder.  Yeah, no surprises there.  You might want to give a thought to what happens when your government Schutzstaffel ruins the WRONG person and leaves them with nothing left to lose.  The game changes DRAMATICALLY, at that point.


They're not protesting, they're disrupting business and commerce and violating laws.


----------



## westwall (Feb 6, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Meanwhile, the "truckers" in Ottawa have been dancing on the Grave of the Unknown Soldier (yes, the Canadians have one too), pissing on the National War Memorial, going thug on a soup kitchen to grab food, and desecrating the Terry Fox statue.
> 
> So, most of Canada thinks they're awful people.
> 
> They're threatening to camp out and keep going. Everyone is saying "Good luck. This is Canada, and it's winter." They've had to keep the truckers from trying to heat their tents with vehicle exhaust.





Liar.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Feb 7, 2022)

No pallets of bricks ?






Globo homo Inc has already begun the crackdown ...


----------



## Oddball (Feb 7, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Does my avatar offend you?
> 
> Does my avatar offend you otto105 ?
> 
> Just a simple one-word answer.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 7, 2022)

westwall said:


> Liar.


Yes you are. One of the biggest fucking liars on this site.









						Top Canadian defence officials condemn protesters dancing on Tomb of the Unknown Soldier
					

One video on Twitter showed an individual jumping on the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier at the National War Memorial, yelling, "Freedom."



					ottawa.ctvnews.ca


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 7, 2022)

westwall said:


> Liar.


Yes, you are, you piece of shit.









						Egan: Urinating, fornicating on monuments are acts too stupid to properly avenge
					

Whatever the motive, it's all pretty idiotic




					ottawacitizen.com


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 7, 2022)

westwall said:


> Liar.


Yes, you lie like you breathe.









						x99news - Just another WordPress site
					

Just another WordPress site



					x99news.com


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 7, 2022)

westwall said:


> Liar.


👆 ASSHOLE!☝️









						Canadian protesters face investigation after national hero statue defaces, swastikas found
					

Police are warning residents to avoid Ottawa's downtown core amid "multiple cases of disruptive, inappropriate and threatening behavior from demonstrators."




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Ringo (Feb 7, 2022)

In Ottawa, there were police raids and detentions of protesters.
Has the European Union angrily protested against the suppression of peaceful opposition? Warned against the use of force?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Oddball (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## westwall (Feb 7, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> 👆 ASSHOLE!☝️
> 
> 
> 
> ...





And you are STILL a liar.


----------



## westwall (Feb 7, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> Yes, you are, you piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wow, I triggered you something fierce!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 7, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> Yes you are. One of the biggest fucking liars on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Canadian dances on their graves every day with a Totalitarian Gov't that the men from fought for before this.  They rolled over in their graves long ago for what Canada has become.  Full Nazi over a high survival rate virus as they push OBEY US OR ELSE.

The men of that country need to flip them off and fight them if necessary.........Same here if you wanna try that shit here TROLL.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 7, 2022)

Bankrupt them!





__





						Canadian Freedom Truckers in Ottawa are hit with $9.8M lawsuit
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 7, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> Bankrupt them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Typical leftist assholes trying to steal shit not theirs.


----------



## westwall (Feb 7, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> Bankrupt them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







I think the truckers should stop moving ALL freight.  Your asshole fascists will go tits up long before the truckers will.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 7, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> No, you're not the boss of the world and that's not going to happen, no matter how much you want it.


It would be one more push into outright rebellion.  The first battle of the French Revolution was fought by housewives wielding baguettes of stale bread.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 7, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Typical leftist assholes trying to steal shit not theirs.


An obvious nuisance lawsuit.   Someone will find out where she is.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 8, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> The Canadian dances on their graves every day with a Totalitarian Gov't that the men from fought for before this.  They rolled over in their graves long ago for what Canada has become.  Full Nazi over a high survival rate virus as they push OBEY US OR ELSE.
> 
> The men of that country need to flip them off and fight them if necessary.........Same here if you wanna try that shit here TROLL.


Canadians have been disarmed.  Right now they should be in garages, back rooms and basements making weapons out of whatever they can find.  I would bet that a number of them are.

Why doesn't the government just give up.  End the mandates, end the quarantines.  Why is this so impossible for Canada?   Countries all over the world are stopping the crazy.


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 8, 2022)

Flash said:


> We all know that the Communists will never give in to the will of the people.
> 
> However, Canada is still a Democracy and the Commie bastards that are oppressing the people with those Liberty robbing mandates can be voted out of office.
> 
> Just like we Americans will vote out many of the filthy ass Democrats from the House and Senate in the midterms.



What communists are those?????  There are no communists in Canada, or in the USA for that matter.

We just voted those oppressive bastards and their mandates BACK into office, just his year, you stupid tool.

Canada isn't the USA.  We don't have FOX News or a rabid, dishonest, billionaire owned right wing media in this country.

80% of Canadians think Donald Trump is an idiot, and the people who voted for him are gullible fools.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 8, 2022)

mamooth said:


> And by thousands, they mean "113". Plus 200 dingleberries in small vehicles clinging on to the convoy's butthairs.
> 
> Trump cultists always inflate their numbers by a factor of 50 -100, including the Canadian Trump cultists.
> 
> ...


^ Whistling past the graveyard of Progressive Fascism


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 8, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Typical leftist assholes trying to steal shit not theirs.



We get ugly when Americans try to come up here and make us do what THEY want.  In a country where more than 80% of our citizens have two or more doses of vaccine, American attempts to export their anti-vaccine rhetoric to Canada is being met with derision and laughter by "real Canadians".

The truckers have responded by pissing on our War Memorial, defacing statues of our a national icon, stealing food from the homeless.  The citizens of Ottawa, as is their right, have responded by getting injunctions against the truckers for city noise violations, filth.

Even worse, for the truckers, they're now attacking members of the Canadian media for their "bad press".  One idiot gave an interview that said when they "take over", members of the media will be "executed" as "enemies of the people".  Gee, who have we heard say THAT before.




CrusaderFrank said:


> ^ Whistling past the graveyard of Progressive Fascism



There is no such thing as "progressive fascism".  Facism is, by definition, a right wing political ideology, which is defined by racism, misogyny, and authoritarian governments.  The only fascist party in the USA is the Republican Party.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 8, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> We get ugly when Americans try to come up here and make us do what THEY want.  In a country where more than 80% of our citizens have two or more doses of vaccine, American attempts to export their anti-vaccine rhetoric to Canada is being met with derision and laughter by "real Canadians".
> 
> The truckers have responded by pissing on our War Memorial, defacing statues of our a national icon, stealing food from the homeless.  The citizens of Ottawa, as is their right, have responded by getting injunctions against the truckers for city noise violations, filth.
> 
> ...



ProgreSSives are the one who are using the FBI as their Waffen SS turning them against parents speaking up at schoolboards.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 8, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> We get ugly when Americans try to come up here and make us do what THEY want.  In a country where more than 80% of our citizens have two or more doses of vaccine, American attempts to export their anti-vaccine rhetoric to Canada is being met with derision and laughter by "real Canadians".
> 
> The truckers have responded by pissing on our War Memorial, defacing statues of our a national icon, stealing food from the homeless.  The citizens of Ottawa, as is their right, have responded by getting injunctions against the truckers for city noise violations, filth.
> 
> ...


You are a Fascist upset that peoole are calling yoy out for it.  You ARE THE VIRUS


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 8, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> We get ugly when Americans try to come up here and make us do what THEY want.  In a country where more than 80% of our citizens have two or more doses of vaccine, American attempts to export their anti-vaccine rhetoric to Canada is being met with derision and laughter by "real Canadians".
> 
> The truckers have responded by pissing on our War Memorial, defacing statues of our a national icon, stealing food from the homeless.  The citizens of Ottawa, as is their right, have responded by getting injunctions against the truckers for city noise violations, filth.
> 
> ...


I think the truckers all need to leave Canada and not ever go back, that will teach us Americans. 

The Canadians are fascist in their tactics against the truckers, suppressing the working class is pretty low, but hey, you racists are all like that up there. I don't see progressives in Canada, I see the Regressive Party that does not like to challenged at all, they go crazy and call the protesters haters, but when BLM and Antifa destroy cities, that is considered good and righteous. Like I say kick all the truckers out of Canada and don't ever allow them to enter again, that will teach them.


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 8, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> You are a Fascist upset that peoole are calling yoy out for it.  You ARE THE VIRUS



No, I am a fully free, fully vaxxed adult, living in a country 90% full of other fully, vaxxed adults and children watching Americans trying desperately to export your fascist insanity to Canada.

We don’t have a nation built on racism and slavery. 

We don’t have the kind of cage match politics that drives your insanity. Canadians view policiticians as civil servants who had better remember who put them in office.  

We don’t have a “religious right”, “prosperity Christianity”, and the Nazi/Confederate/Trump flags your infiltratrators are flying simply remind us why we fought in both WWI and WWII, not from the end, but from the beginning. 

Canadians are far freely than you are and we’re not about to give up our freedom to a bunch of Nazi Trump Cultists who have been brainwashed watching FOX News.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 8, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> No, I am a fully free, fully vaxxed adult, living in a country 90% full of other fully, vaxxed adults and children watching Americans trying desperately to export your fascist insanity to Canada.


You are a Fascist.  Show me your papers or we will get you fired, take your home, and starve your children.  

History has seen many like you.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 8, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> No, I am a fully free, fully vaxxed adult, living in a country 90% full of other fully, vaxxed adults and children watching Americans trying desperately to export your fascist insanity to Canada.
> 
> We don’t have a nation built on racism and slavery.
> 
> ...


You are built on racism and hate, that is what you will find after you scratch the surface.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 8, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> You are built on racism and hate, that is what you will find after you scratch the surface.


Unvaxxed are Untermenschen, right Goebbels?


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 8, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Unvaxxed are Untermenschen, right Goebbels?


I’m not sure what the hell Canada is but I’d never want to live there, there is no Independent thinking, it seems it is part of their collective


----------

